# Pictures of Tofu and Aiden (really good pictures COME LOOK!)



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are

Tofu
&
Aiden


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful boys!!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thankyou. I like them a lot.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very pretty pics


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're very pretty!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one Betta got the same color as Tofu,but it got overwhelmed by the disease lately.


----------



## damediggz (Jun 9, 2010)

what are all the different abbreviations. sorry new to this. lol!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Soo pretty! :wink:
Abbreviations for tail types?
VT is Veiltail, CT is crowntail, DT is double tail. Look in the Betta Care section and there's a sticky on tail types and colors.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

whatever happened with taco?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

actually theres another user who has a tofu that looks exactly the same. by the way thanks guys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thankyou/


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Aiden looks so cute!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes he is


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I want him sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

you can have him  nothehehe


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hey!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------

